# pictures of stamp?



## EEPE4ME (Jul 11, 2014)

I just got my stamp and want to show it around to my friends and family. can I post a picture of my stamp and signature on FB or is this a no no? its not like they can't look me up on the NY license website.... what do you guys think?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Check with your states regulations for the use of the stamp. I have not seen anything in the few states regs that I've reviewed that state you cannot stamp a blank piece of paper and post a photo of the result.

If there is nothing written that forbids this particular use, be sure to leave out the signature. This is a safety thing. Last thing you need is someone to copy / edit the image and start posting plans with that information.

Sure, it can be done after you stamp a set of plans, but its not posted to a social media site for anyone to grab and wreck havoc with (hopefully).

Congrats on pass!


----------



## solomonb (Jul 11, 2014)

EEPE-- The pragmatic guy in me says no problem, go for it. However, the rational guy in me says DO NOT do it. We had a great session a couple of the weeks ago at the Texas Society of Professional Engineers Annual meeting in San Antonio regarding risk management. We don't have a twitter account and I was all fired up to get one. However, after I listened to the lady talk about the inherent risks with social media, I decided that I did NOT need to have a twitter account.

The absolute last thing that you want to have happen now, after you have worked your ass off to pass the examination and become licensed is to do some boneheaded act that MAY compromise your license---i.e., somebody copy the stamp image, have a new stamp made, start stamping material with your stamp and you don't know about it until some glitch occurs and you are the subject of some law suit.

The stamp is a fun thing, you can stamp all kinds of paper, and then when you are done stamping, put it in the shredder to be sure that nothing bad might happen. Paranoid-- no, not at all. Rational-- yes, very-- no reason to invite a snag.

Congratulations on your passing the examination.


----------



## P-E (Jul 16, 2014)

My state (MA) is one that doesn't allow it. I wouldn't do it anyway.

I don't even keep my stamp at work. Every now and again someone may ask you to stamp a drawing you haven't reviewed to meet a deadline (this is an absolute no no).


----------



## iwire (Jul 16, 2014)

Very true but what keep people randomly order stamp from some Stamp company and use the information they find on the licensing website? Why even bother to manipulate the image of a stamp when you can just buy it...LOL


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

iwire said:


> Very true but what keep people randomly order stamp from some Stamp company and use the information they find on the licensing website? Why even bother to manipulate the image of a stamp when you can just buy it...LOL




I've wondered this my self....you can get name, address, and license number directly from just about every board's website. Combined with the hundreds of potential stamp companies, it literally would take no effort (just $35) to have a new stamp made. That being said, I still keep mine locked up just so someone doesn't think it's okay to grab it.


----------



## JMT (Jul 16, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Very true but what keep people randomly order stamp from some Stamp company and use the information they find on the licensing website? Why even bother to manipulate the image of a stamp when you can just buy it...LOL
> ...




[SIZE=10.5pt]I have no fear of someone in my office taking one of my stamps and stamping a set of plans; that is too illegal and unethical ([/SIZE]and I work for a smaller company). My electronic signature, on the other hand, is only on my computer and is only added (and removed) from final documents by me, no one else.

[SIZE=10.5pt]Over the last couple years my company has been hearing from some So Cal cities that people are making stamps and forging signatures on small projects for building permits. We have received calls from building &amp; safety departments along with other consulting firms for verification. There are some [/SIZE]shady[SIZE=10.5pt] people out there![/SIZE]


----------



## iwire (Jul 16, 2014)

JMT said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


You for JMT?


----------



## JMT (Jul 16, 2014)

?


----------

